# Looking to step up from Mahlkonig Vario Home. Maybe



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi folks,

I'm potentially looking to upgrade my espresso grinder.

I currently have a Vario home. I'm tempted to move it to filter duty if an upgrade for espresso in the cup is available for 400 quid or so.

The Vario has had a few grind setting slips on lighter roast beans the last few weeks. This has made me think maybe an espresso grinder with a more robust grind setting adjuster might be my future.

A mignon is approx vario home level and at about 300 quid. Compak k3 comes in at 400 quid (but with less word of mouth buzz it seems)

Second hand from here could be an option too.

In short, what grinders could/should I be looking at for 400 quid?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

You can get a lot second hand for that amount, the biggest issue you will face though is retention. For example I sold my Anfim Super Caimano Barista recently for that price which is a hell of a good grinder for the money but retention was significantly more than the Macap M4D that I had before it. If you can live with that then take your time and look out for a large flat burred commercial grinder. A Santos might be worth consideration too as I believe they are similar in retention respect to an EK43 if single dosing but I've no experience of them myself.


----------



## Canto73 (May 2, 2014)

How about a Fiorenzato F4e Nano? Not many UK dealers seem to have it, but it's 439 euros at Elektro's. No personal experience of it, but Fiorenzato seems to be an underrated brand, and good value for money.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I've spent the day searching the internet for options.

Fiorenzato f4e or even up to f64e (is the extra cost on the evo just for the fan??) Could be stretched to. This of course also opens up the eureka 65 (again from elektros)

Second hand would give better value but id have to courier to ROI. I have done that successfully for my espresso machine mind you.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> You can get a lot second hand for that amount, the biggest issue you will face though is retention. For example I sold my Anfim Super Caimano Barista recently for that price which is a hell of a good grinder for the money but retention was significantly more than the Macap M4D that I had before it. If you can live with that then take your time and look out for a large flat burred commercial grinder. A Santos might be worth consideration too as I believe they are similar in retention respect to an EK43 if single dosing but I've no experience of them myself.


Santos might be tougher to dial in consistently. It could be difficult to come back to the same setting when switching beans.

It's a lovely but ugly grinder. I never used it for espresso, but I'm certain it's well capable of that too. Making it step-less doesn't take long and the retention is varying between 0 to 0.5g.

Can be picked up for a decent price too.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Right Folks,

While waiting for second hand options to pop up here on the forum I have been looking at some options at Elektros and Bellabarista.

Grinders that could work and could maybe hit budget

Compak K3 Touch Advanced

Fiorenzato F4e

Fiorenzato F64e (is the evo much of a step up for the Firoenzato)

Eureka Zenith 65e

Does anyone have experience with 1 or more of the above?

I cannot seem to find much info out there on the Compak K3. Is it as good/better than the mazzer mini/Mignon/Vario home crowd?

I assume that the Fiorenzato F4e is about the same or better as the Mazzer Mini e, and the F64 is a superjolly or better type option.

The Eureka Zenith 65e is spoken well of in here, but I have no reference point for it really.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

The solution in motion is that a ceado e37 (the 64mm model) came up on the for sale forum via coffeechap, and this grinder will be making its way to me soon.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Congratulations Steve that looked an amazing deal


----------

